# Print Screen Automatic Save



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

hello, ive been wanting to know this for a long time, so sometimes i take pictures of the screen by clicking print scree, but it gets anyoing how i have to put it into paint then save it, i was wondering if there was a way to automatically save images taken by print screen to a certain folder, anyone know? 

Thanks in advance:smile:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if you do a search you'll find lots of free software to do the likes of this. this was the first hit i got. i've never tried it, so i cannot recommend this one. i used to use paint shop pro in the olden days to do this.


----------

